# Conversión de fuentes



## naly (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola a todos, ayuda por favor   


Por favor, ocupo ayuda en este circuito, lo que pasa es que según yo, una fuente de corriente si está en paralelo con su resistencia, se puede convertir a una de voltaje, es decir, asumiendo que la ley de ohm me dice que para hacerla a voltaje es cuestión de seguir V = IR, y siendo así, esta nueva fuente de voltaje quedaría en serie con su resistencia. 

En base a lo que he investigado, según en el circuito anexo, esas dos fuentes de corriente quedarian como de voltaje pero en serie, y al verlo, según yo quedan dos mallas para analizar corrientes que pasan entre ellas, 

ocupo saber si estoy bien, o si alguien me dice como queda mi circuito ya con transformadorrmación de fuentes   


( mmm espero que si salga mi imagen de mi circuito  )


gracias, saludos al foro


----------



## canales (Mar 23, 2007)

Desde luego, estás en lo cierto.

Usando el principio de transformadorrmación de fuentes, ambas fuentes de corriente quedan como dos fuentes de voltaje en serie (junto con sus resistencias), y por lo tanto en el circuito quedan solamente dos mallas.

Saludos...


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 23, 2007)

Para la fuente de la izq: 
1) te quedas solo con esa (2A)
2) calculas la impedancia que ve en sus nodos. para este caso es ((45//18)+33)//27
 ( // significa "en paralelo")
3) con el valor de impedancia calculas la tensión entre los extremos.
4) repetis para la de 1A. cuidado al calcular la impedancia
5) se suma la tension a la anterior

de aca en adelante es tu trabajo


----------



## naly (Mar 24, 2007)

muchas gracias, me ayudaron


----------



## jhonsting (Nov 19, 2010)

ya lo tengo resuelto solo avisame para explicarleto ....


----------

